# Joining With A Torn Rotator Cuff



## NathanRSF (May 4, 2017)

Hello everyone,

As the title implies, I am asking information regarding eligibility for military service, while having a recent history (September/ October of last year) of tearing my labrum, infraspinatus, as well as my supraspinatus. Now, all of these tears were minor (supra and infra were very minor), but my labrum was the worst of the 3. No surgery required, 2-3 months of physical therapy was needed.

Now here's my question,  is it likely that any SOF will even consider me? I was still going to try for a 68w Option 40 contract, but I am doubtful that MEPS will even clear me. Can any of you on this site give me updated info on all of this?  My recruiter is not helpful, and claims he was "basically SF without a long tab" when in fact he was a 35g. If I can't,  then I have some backup plans in place. Some include other branches, as some of you may already know.

Also, some advice would be helpful right now as well. Ever since my shoulder injury, my PT  has been horrendous. I can barely do 10-20 pushups anymore because I lost so much strength and mobility for the last 6-8 months. My run times are decent, not Ranger standards by any means, but my sit-ups are still really good. I am starting to gain lots of strength and mobility back with almost zero pain. Just aches and soreness here and there. Some advice to bulletproof my shoulder, as well as tips to get back into shape while still dealing with this injury would be much appreciated.


Thank you everyone. Also, I apologize if this is already in another thread. I looked everywhere but couldn't find anything. If I did miss them, if someone could direct me in the right direction then please do. I would love to gain some information on all of this.


----------



## Devildoc (May 4, 2017)

Well, if you didn't have surgery, then the tear wasn't _that _terrible, right?

I will say this:  you _probably_ can get whatever contract you want since you did not have surgery; however, you will be entering a field notorious for screwing up shoulders and backs.  Once you have a shoulder disability the probability is higher for a reinjury.  I don't have enough fingers and toes for the number of guys I know with significant shoulder and back disability because of their military service (me, I had a compression fracture in my low spine that had gone undiagnosed, and I have had left shoulder reconstruction surgery with a fully shredded labrum).

It takes a long time to rehab a bad shoulder and to regain strength AND flexibility.  Things to consider.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 4, 2017)

n


----------



## DocIllinois (May 4, 2017)

What Devildoc said.

Considering the need for a provider to have intimate knowledge of your shoulder case Hx, you may wish consult an Exercise Physiologist or DPT for current assessment and specific conditioning to "bulletproof" your shoulders.

Also consider that many schools and selection processes may or may not include specific "PT" designed to identify or re-exacerbate joint issues, including the shoulders.  Like the last training school I attended, where the cadre had an affinity for seeing us overhead lifting and carrying long sections of telephone pole on a very regular basis.

Good luck.


----------



## NathanRSF (May 5, 2017)

First off, I appreciate all of the advice and recommendations.

As far as I am aware, my tears were not too bad, but it still tore. I have soreness here and there, but not to much pain anymore. I actually am going back and forth with my DPT, which is a great PT who wants to get people in the best possible condition as possible. Very aggressive treatments, while at the same time caring for his patients.  I was ahead of schedule by 1-2 months at the end of my treatment.

After talking to people, as well as knowing my body, it appears that I will probably not be trying to go Ranger, at least at first. Maybe after a couple years in the big army, as well as giving my shoulder complete time to heal, then maybe I could go for it. I just don't want to keep re-injuring and have problems the rest of my life.

Intel or commo also attracted me. Does anyone know if I'd pass the PULES (I believe that is the name of it) for either of these job fields?

I'd also like to update about my recruiter. My brother's PL who was with him in Afghanistan runs a recruiting station a couple hours away. He told my brother and I that he would go to hell and back, and do whatever necessary to try and get the help I need. Only problem is, he is in another state 4 hours away. Anyone know if this will be a problem?

I apologize for the plethora of questions. I just want to get my ducks in order.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## EasyDay (May 5, 2017)

I'm not in the military, take what I say as you wish.

But I really think you should just take your time and recover completely, get those numbers up, and sign the option 40 contract you want. Think you wont be doing a lot of pushups in a non-SOF training pipeline? think again. From what I read on this forum transferring into Battalion from the 'big Army' is a nightmare. You probably have better chances by easing off right now and signing that contract later once you have completely recovered. 

And stop pushing yourself to the point of breaking the way you have. gradually ease into tougher workouts as you go. You have already screwed yourself once, might as well learn from the mistake.


----------

